# حماية المنتدي من المسلمين الذين يسجلون بأسم مسيحيين ... ليسوا جميع المسلمين



## scream man (23 يناير 2012)

*في ناس مسلمة بتسجل في المنتدي علي انها مسيحية
علشان التسجيل مفتوح و مفيش اي حاجة تمنعهم فهم هيخسروا ايه ؟؟
انا بقي عندي اقتراح لحل الموضوع ده
هو ان بعض الأسئلة المسيحية تكون جاهذا حسب السن
يعني اه ؟؟؟
يعني مثلاً لما حد يسجل و يطلع سنه من عشرة الي عشرين سنة يسأل سؤال حسب سنه و يكون اجابة السؤال ده ليها وقت حسب صعوبة و سهولة السؤال حتي لا يبحث عن الأجابة ... فأذا كان مسيحي يجب ان يعرف الأجابة بسرعة .... لكن اذا كان مسلم فيجب ان يبحث عن الأجابة فيكون انتهي الوقت ... و يجب ان يكون السؤال له اكثر من اجابة يعني مثلاً لو السؤال مثلاً ... من هو الرب .. فتكون الأجابة السيد المسيح , يسوع , عمانوئيل , بابا يسوع , ......... الخ

كمان كنت بفكر ان واحد من المنتدي جيد و له ثقلة في الخدمة ان أي عضو جديد يسجل يعرف هذا الشخص من هو و يذهب له و يسأله في رسائل خاصة بعد ما تتاح للعضو الجديد الرسائل الخاصة و يعرف اصله و فصله .......

لو الأقتراح مش حلو اعتبروني مكتبتهوش خالص
لو القتراح حلو ياريت تردوا عليا ...

شكراً.
        


*​


----------



## apostle.paul (23 يناير 2012)

*متقلقش منغير اسئلة بنجيبه من قفاه
*


----------



## scream man (24 يناير 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *متقلقش منغير اسئلة بنجيبه من قفاه
> *


هههههههههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 يناير 2012)

*متقلقش خاااااااااالص
لغتهم تظهرهم​*


----------



## بايبل333 (24 يناير 2012)

*ومتخفش الرعب يمسكهم فى النظر الى المنتدى مش التسجيل فقط 

*​


----------



## جدة نوبية (24 يناير 2012)

تحياتى اولا وقبل النقد بما احتوت به مناقشاتكم

كنت ابحث عن اجابة لسؤال هام وعن طريق الصدفة وجدت اجابته لديكم هنا

حبيت يكون عندى انتماء ووفاء وسجلت لديكم وكنت سأعمل بقسم حواء بكثافة كارد الجميل لكم

لما دخلت قسم حواء لم اجد ولا موضوع واحد واحببت طرح مواضيع مفيدة لحواء هنا ولكن وجدت توجيه

بعدم صلاحية دخولى

هنا وجدت بالردود عداء شديد وليس له اى مبرر 

وانا مسلمة ولكن احببتكم جدا وقبل تسجيل خروجى احب ان يكون بالرد عليا سبب واحد لهذا العداء

مع ملاحظة شىء هام وهو :-

انا عجوز وووو 62 سنة ورجاء الاحتفاظ بالاحترام بالرد 

عموما منتداكم رائع ووقت سعيد ​


----------



## جدة نوبية (24 يناير 2012)

بايبل333 قال:


> *ومتخفش الرعب يمسكهم فى النظر الى المنتدى مش التسجيل فقط
> 
> *​




هل اى انسان او اى انسانة يترعب من مكان رائع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

انا مسلمة وسجلت بكل الحب والانتماء

شكرا لكم حقيقة


----------



## scream man (24 يناير 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *متقلقش خاااااااااالص
> لغتهم تظهرهم​*


ماشـــي


----------



## scream man (24 يناير 2012)

بايبل333 قال:


> *ومتخفش الرعب يمسكهم فى النظر الى المنتدى مش التسجيل فقط
> 
> *​


  :new5: :new5: :new5: :new5: :new5: :new5:


----------



## My Rock (24 يناير 2012)

لا أعتقد ان هناك مشكلة كبيرة من تلبس المسلمين بشخصيات مسيحية فمن السهل كشفهم والتعامل معهم.
الحل الذي قدمته حضرتك غير كافي لانه هناك مسلمين محترمين يريدون السؤال عن المسيحية ومن واجبنا فتح المجال لهم لكي لا يكون التسجيل مقتصر على المسيحيين فقط.


----------



## scream man (25 يناير 2012)

*


My Rock قال:



لا أعتقد ان هناك مشكلة كبيرة من تلبس المسلمين بشخصيات مسيحية فمن السهل كشفهم والتعامل معهم.
 الحل الذي قدمته حضرتك غير كافي لانه هناك مسلمين محترمين يريدون السؤال عن المسيحية ومن واجبنا فتح المجال لهم لكي لا يكون التسجيل مقتصر على المسيحيين فقط.

أنقر للتوسيع...

لأ حضرتك فهمتني غلط

انا قصدي الي يكتب انه مسيحي هو الي يحصله معاه الموضوع ده انما الي يقول انه مسلم عادي جداً ...

هو ده قصدي صدقني
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 يناير 2012)

جدة نوبية قال:


> تحياتى اولا وقبل النقد بما احتوت به مناقشاتكم
> 
> كنت ابحث عن اجابة لسؤال هام وعن طريق الصدفة وجدت اجابته لديكم هنا
> 
> ...


*
لا  أفهم معنى عدم صلاحية دخولى
ما هو إنتى دخلتى معانا أهو فى الموضوع و شاركتى تمام

و لا أفهم أيضا أين العداء الشديد فى الردود​*


----------



## scream man (25 يناير 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> لا  أفهم معنى عدم صلاحية دخولى
> ما هو إنتى دخلتى معانا أهو فى الموضوع و شاركتى تمام
> 
> و لا أفهم أيضا أين العداء الشديد فى الردود​*


ولا أنا


----------



## scream man (25 يناير 2012)

_للللللللللللل   
_​


----------



## ضحية أحزاني (27 يناير 2012)

اوليش نسجل دخولنا بأنا مسيحيين 
احنا الحمد لله نعتز بالاسلامـــ​


----------



## scream man (27 يناير 2012)

ضحية أحزاني قال:


> اوليش نسجل دخولنا بأنا مسيحيين
> احنا الحمد لله نعتز بالاسلامـــ​


في بعض المسلمين وليس كلهم يفعلون ذالك


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (27 يناير 2012)

*يا باشا إحنا نرحب ونخلى الباب مفتوح *
*اللى يدخل بإحترام يتفضل*
*واللى يكون غير كده متقلقش بياخد نصيبه قبل ما يمشى*​


----------



## جدة نوبية (27 يناير 2012)

صدقونى يا ابنائى انا دخلت قسم حواء ووجدت غير مصرح لك بالدخول 

ربما توجد مشكلة بالسيستم مثل عطل فنى

زعلت جدا انه خالى من المواضيع

صدقونى مش باكذب​


----------



## جدة نوبية (27 يناير 2012)

يسطس الأنطونى قال:


> *يا باشا إحنا نرحب ونخلى الباب مفتوح *
> *اللى يدخل بإحترام يتفضل*
> *واللى يكون غير كده متقلقش بياخد نصيبه قبل ما يمشى*​




كلامك ابنى صح وعين العقل

اللى عاوز يشارك فلابد ان يشارك بكل الاحترام 

انتم تحترموناحقيقة ولابد ان يكون الاحترام متبادل​


----------



## scream man (27 يناير 2012)

يسطس الأنطونى قال:


> *يا باشا إحنا نرحب ونخلى الباب مفتوح *
> *اللى يدخل بإحترام يتفضل*
> *واللى يكون غير كده متقلقش بياخد نصيبه قبل ما يمشى*​


ماااااااشي أوكي


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 يناير 2012)

جدة نوبية قال:


> صدقونى يا ابنائى انا دخلت قسم حواء ووجدت غير مصرح لك بالدخول
> 
> ربما توجد مشكلة بالسيستم مثل عطل فنى
> 
> ...



*عليكى بارسال رسالة الى مشرفى القسم اللى إنتى عايزة تكتبى فيه

عشان تعرفى السبب

أو ارسلى رسالة للزعيم my rock*​


----------



## scream man (28 يناير 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *عليكى بارسال رسالة الى مشرفى القسم اللى إنتى عايزة تكتبى فيه
> 
> عشان تعرفى السبب
> 
> أو ارسلى رسالة للزعيم my rock*​


بلاش ماي روك علشام ماي روك مشغله كتيرة
خليها ترسل للمشرف بس


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 يناير 2012)

جدة نوبية قال:


> صدقونى يا ابنائى انا دخلت قسم حواء ووجدت غير مصرح لك بالدخول
> 
> ربما توجد مشكلة بالسيستم مثل عطل فنى
> 
> ...


*
جربى تشاركى الايام ديه

عشان أعتقد فى الوقت اللى شاركتى فيه كانت فيه مشكلة فى المنتدى كله

و المشكلة إتحلت

حاولى تانى و طمنينا

*


----------



## scream man (29 يناير 2012)

leasantr leasantr leasantr leasantr leasantr leasantr leasantr leasantr leasantr​


----------



## rania79 (30 يناير 2012)

جدة نوبية قال:


> صدقونى يا ابنائى انا دخلت قسم حواء ووجدت غير مصرح لك بالدخول
> 
> ربما توجد مشكلة بالسيستم مثل عطل فنى
> 
> ...



ركن حواء دة بيدخلو الاعضاء المباركين فقط
الىل لونهم اخضر
لكن اى عضو عادى غير مسرح لة بالدخول هناك
دة نظام المنتدى
انتى اكيد منورنا هنا ونا بشوفك ف ركن المطبخ وحضرتك حد محترم هناك


----------



## هالة الحب (26 فبراير 2012)

انا ارى انه يسمح للجميع بالدخول حتى وان غير من حقيقته.فربما اثناء حديثه فى المنتدى يفكر بعقلانيه.
وينطبق عليه المثل.يجى تصيده يصيدك.


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (27 فبراير 2012)

أنا مسلم لكني أحب جميع الأعضاء المسيحيين هنا لأنهم طيبين ومحترمين ^ــ^

أنا مهتم جدا بالديانة المسيحية وبالكتاب المقدس و أحب السيد المسيح كثيرا


----------



## حبيب يسوع (27 فبراير 2012)

اتمنى حماية المنتدى لان فى ناس فى المنتدى تشكك فى ايماننا بيسوع المسيح


----------



## ++Narawas++ (27 فبراير 2012)

امممم حتى لو كان في مسلمين متنكرين بهيئة مسيحين شنو يستفيدو أصلا؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## hannaa samy (29 فبراير 2012)

متشغلوش نفسكوا الكنيسه تفضح احضانها للجميع ممكن حد يكون مسلم وبيدولر على معلومه أو بيتعلم عن المسيح وبيعرف معلومات اكتر عن طريق المنتدى فبيسجل عادى فمش كل اللى مسلم و غير مسيحى هنطرده بالكعس دا هيعرف اكتر عن المسيح وشكرا


----------



## ++Narawas++ (29 فبراير 2012)

جدة نوبية قال:


> صدقونى يا ابنائى انا دخلت قسم حواء ووجدت غير مصرح لك بالدخول
> 
> ربما توجد مشكلة بالسيستم مثل عطل فنى
> 
> ...



عزيزتي أرفعي مشاركاتك حتى تقدري تشاركي في منتدى حواء


----------



## Alexander.t (1 مارس 2012)

*حواء للمباركين فقط .*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (6 مارس 2012)

scream man قال:


> *في ناس مسلمة بتسجل في المنتدي علي انها مسيحية
> علشان التسجيل مفتوح و مفيش اي حاجة تمنعهم فهم هيخسروا ايه ؟؟
> انا بقي عندي اقتراح لحل الموضوع ده
> هو ان بعض الأسئلة المسيحية تكون جاهذا حسب السن
> ...



قولت نفس الاقتراح بنفس الكلام قبل كدا وبيتهيألي أترفض​


----------



## اجمل الذكريات (10 مارس 2012)

بس برضو مش كل المسلمين لما يسجلو بيغلطو
يعني انتو لما تكون عاملين قسم خاص للاديان ولكلام في الديانات الاخرى
حلو يكون في مناظره واعطاء الراي لانو كل ديانه وليها اصول ما بيعرفها غير الشخن الي معتنقها وبيعرف فيها


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (14 مارس 2012)

اجمل الذكريات قال:


> بس برضو مش كل المسلمين لما يسجلو بيغلطو
> يعني انتو لما تكون عاملين قسم خاص للاديان ولكلام في الديانات الاخرى
> حلو يكون في مناظره واعطاء الراي لانو كل ديانه وليها اصول ما بيعرفها غير الشخن الي معتنقها وبيعرف فيها


----------



## عمر بن الخَطاب (25 أغسطس 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

بصراحه لقيت تعصب ماله معني يعني ايه رعب لما اشوف المنتدي


----------



## عمر بن الخَطاب (25 أغسطس 2012)

بايبل333 قال:


> *ومتخفش الرعب يمسكهم فى النظر الى المنتدى مش التسجيل فقط *​


 



+إيرينى+ قال:


> *متقلقش خاااااااااالص​*
> 
> *لغتهم تظهرهم*​


 


apostle.paul قال:


> *متقلقش منغير اسئلة بنجيبه من قفاه*


 



*ليه التعصب والكلام ده وايه نجيبه من قفاه  وليه اترعب لما اشوف المنتدي *


*بصراحه كلام غريب *​


----------



## زياد الهمامى (26 أغسطس 2012)

ادعاء المسلم انه مسيحي من الكذب والكذب لا يجوز

وعندكم حق ان تستفسروا من الاعضاء وتتاكدوا من دينهم 

وعلى المسلم ان يخبر انه مسلم  والا يكون متحيلا  

وطبعا من حقكم ان تطردوا اي مخالف او متعدي عليكم

وانا مسلم ومشارك في المنتدى  فان احسنت فساجد منكم الاحسان

وان اسأت فلا لوم عليكم ان طردتموني 

شكرا على الموضوع وانا لا اعتبره تعصبا وانما كلاما واعيا وفي محله

 فالمنتدى منتداكم ونحن ضيوف


----------

